# Ice fishing tip



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

If you have any unused hole openings left in your fish house drill a hole half way through the ice and use it for a cooler for beverages or fish or any thing my dad showed me that works great and the beverages don't freeze. pretty cool most of you probaly already know that though.


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

ahhhh, nice idea ill have to give it a try..


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

If your looking for some storage in your portable for all those small lures, etc... Take a plastic gutter the size of the sled and screw it into the back, behind your seats. :wink:


----------



## dpx814 (Apr 13, 2005)

The gutter is a great idea that we've implemented along the walls of our permanent house. The extra hole cooler is always a must when I use my portable, keeps the bevi's cold, and why not use the natural fridge you're sitting on! :beer:


----------

